# Growing Deer Tv



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

www.growingdeer.tv

I found this the other day and thought it was really interesting. I'm sure you know it already.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting and informative, Thank you Matt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Never heard of it, thanks Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its interesting stuff. A lot better than whats on the TV some nights!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Although it is promoting products it also gives you ideas and new info...again, thank you Matt


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your all welcome.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Next they will come up with bear for view tv. I think that I could watch reruns of that one.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet you could Barry ! Heck, you do not need the tv..all you have to do is drive down by the water and sit in your car







.......


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Thats something else.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its interesting isn't it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Most of the time if you can drive there the number of people that have been there will put the bear a risk of of being labaled a trouble maker and could get shot. It are the ones that live where they don,t have much human contact will be alright. In sort of a related item the moose are just the opsite and cars drive past them all the time with them standing along the edge of the road with no worries. I work in an area that is secured with a fence all the way around it so the moose have learned to come up to the gate and wait for us to let them in. We have a carmera on the gate and will open it up for them when we see them there. And when it is time to go out the wait for some one to come up to the fence to let them out, if we do not see them on the camera. It makes for some comic releif at some times.


----------

